# Chilean Red Devil Harvestman (Metagyndes innata)



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

So I took a few photos of my Metagyndes innata colony. The majority of females have extended abdomen (about 50% larger than from when I recieved them). I am hoping/suspecting that they are gravid.

The males are the ones with horns/spikes, while the females lack this characteristic. 

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scourge (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice! What do you feed them? Are they scavengers?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

Scourge said:


> Very nice! What do you feed them? Are they scavengers?


For most of their meals I throw in grated carrots, and the odd mushed up pieces of straweberry, avocado, or grape. I also will kill small crickets and leave them.

They do hunt though, so I throw in a few small crickets (1 week to 2 week old) and they catch them and chow down.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you sure those are even from THIS PLANET? They are really bizarre, what exactly are they?


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 11, 2008)

They are strange indeed, very cool! Shouldnt they be in Other Invertebrates tho?


----------



## ErikWestblom (Aug 11, 2008)

Tegenaria said:


> They are strange indeed, very cool! Shouldnt they be in Other Invertebrates tho?


They're in the family Opilionidae, so they belong with "other arachnids".


----------



## Dr. John (Aug 11, 2008)

Tegenaria said:


> They are strange indeed, very cool! Shouldnt they be in Other Invertebrates tho?


They are arachnids ( sensu lato ) . Therefore , the post has been placed in the correct section . 

Dr. John


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 11, 2008)

ErikWestblom said:


> They're in the family Opilionidae, so they belong with "other arachnids".


Ah, i didnt realise they were arachnids, sorry.


----------



## Burak (Aug 11, 2008)

Dr. John said:


> They are arachnids ( sensu lato ) . Therefore , the post has been placed in the correct section .
> 
> Dr. John


so, theese are the ugliest arachnids i've ever seen 
but they are really interesting can you give us more informations about theese little friends?
habitats,climate etc. ?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

Burak said:


> so, theese are the ugliest arachnids i've ever seen
> but they are really interesting can you give us more informations about theese little friends?
> habitats,climate etc. ?



Sadly little is known about them.... or atleast what is posted online.

This species is from Chile and prefers cooler temperatures (never going above 75'F since this stresses them out).

From what I've heard they are found mainly in areas with lots of leaf litter and decaying plant matter (AKA the forest floor or tall grass).


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are awesome.  There are a few interesting ones here in Texas too with that basic look and leg length but they don't get very big, big enough though.  I've only played around with keeping them once.  How big are those?


----------



## Lizamphid (Aug 11, 2008)

ok, im about to go to bed and these things are gonna give me nightmares


----------



## spider.davies@g (Aug 11, 2008)

They are _Laniatores_ a sub order of _Opiliones_ (Harvestman), had some of these many years ago. I seem to remember they gave off an odour when disturbed or alarmed to much.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> Those are awesome.  There are a few interesting ones here in Texas too with that basic look and leg length but they don't get very big, big enough though.  I've only played around with keeping them once.  How big are those?


The body is the size of a dime or so.


----------



## McPede (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice photos!
I've kept M.innata and M.chilensis before, but I never managed to get babies, let's hope you'll have better luck.

Galapoheros, are you thinking of the Vonones sp.? I've been trying to get a few of those, but no luck so far. Opiliones are quite fascinating animals to keep and study.

More about Opiliones:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=78354
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=60030
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=88082


----------



## Techuser (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks a bit like the ones I keep, the legs of mine are less bold, will post pictures if anyone interested seeing
started feeding them with fish food recently

inside rainforests its pretty easy to find some big ones


----------



## McPede (Aug 12, 2008)

Please do post a photo of yours, Techuser, that would be great!
From Brazil right?


----------



## Techuser (Aug 12, 2008)

Right, this one is a male, from backyard


----------



## eL Tre (Aug 13, 2008)

Techuser said:


> Right, this one is a male, from backyard


OMG! that thing is... idk what to say. its pretty crazy looking. the harvestmen where i live looks SO dull compared to the guys on this thread wth...


----------



## GideonSmith08 (Aug 13, 2008)

These harvestmen look cool. "Regular" harvestmen creep me out. To me, they're like boogers with legs.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 13, 2008)

McPede said:


> Very nice photos!
> I've kept M.innata and M.chilensis before, but I never managed to get babies, let's hope you'll have better luck.
> 
> Galapoheros, are you thinking of the Vonones sp.? I've been trying to get a few of those, but no luck so far. Opiliones are quite fascinating animals to keep and study.


I don't know what the name of the species is I'm thinking about.  I've seen 4 or 5 specie of harvestman around here.  There are very common ones Texans call "Daddy Longlegs" that have very long legs.  But I see at least two species that have shorter legs, like in this thread.  One of them is a solid rusty color, it's pretty common around here.  There is one that is not as common with a lot more color.  I can't find a pic on the internet.  It's black with some white on the body, seems like there is some red on it too, I can't picture it in my head right now.  It's been a while since I've seen one.  I have a picture somewhere, guess I'll look around for thos old pics.


----------



## ty12t2 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Are you selling?*

Are you by chance selling maybe a pair it's been some time now, but I thought I might ask.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what I love about this forum!!!  Not only have I never seen nor would have thought that was an arachnid... but you all keep them!!!  
It's amazing how diverse arachnids are...

Great photos!!!  LOVE IT!!!!:clap:


----------

